# X working, but startx does not.



## Xrsus (Aug 1, 2009)

Weird situation that hopefully someone has come across and can direct me to a solution:

I'm using FreeBSD-7.2-p3, xorg 7.4, nvidia-driver, and nvidia-xconfig.  My output is only to a TV using an S-Video cable.

Basically, I've installed xorg using ports, then installed nvidia-driver and nvidia-xconfig also from ports.  I ran nvidia-xconfig, which went through and generated a xorg.conf file.  Now, using the command: "X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf -retro", I am able to get the nVidia splash-screen, and then the nice "grey" background with an X for a cursor, which responds nicely to my mouse.

I exited and created an .xinitrc file with just "xterm &" in it.  When I try to run "startx", I get the nice nVidia splash screen, but then pauses on a blank screen for a second, and returns me to my prompt, no errors being reported on the screen.

X seems to be running, but instead of starting my xterm, it just exits.  I'm sure I missed a step somewhere, but have been banging my head on my desk and I don't want the desk to fall apart, so figured I'd post instead.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2009)

In your .xinitrc, write *exec twm* on the second line after *xterm &*, and try `% xinit` again.

Of course, after that, you may want to install other window managers/desktop environments:
http://www.freebsd.org/ports/x11-wm.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Xrsus (Aug 1, 2009)

You are the man Beastie! I knew I was missing something stupid, but was in that "'been looking at this screen too long" mode.


----------

